# How long does it take to register birth in Portugal?



## Chadstick31 (Aug 19, 2016)

I want to register my birth at the embassy in South Africa as a Portuguese national since my mom is Portuguese. How long does the process take just for the birth registration? Ive already registered my parents marriage. They said marriage registration takes 4 to 6 months but that I can register my birth in the meantime still.

Thanks in advance
Regards
Chadwick Botha


----------

